# Ufo Led lights



## serum158 (May 4, 2008)

has anyone tested these lights out was looking to invest in some


----------



## smartbadguy (May 4, 2008)

yah me too i wanna get led ufo if anyone know it works then let me know


----------



## growstrong (May 5, 2008)

Just saw this and I posted a new thread about the same, oops. Sorry

I am wondering the same...need info. UFO- It looks cool!


----------



## growstrong (May 5, 2008)

HID Hut

The LED UFO
[LEDUFO]	$599.99

by	Date Added: Wednesday 30 April, 2008
With Good customer service Hid Hut is twice as good. Way to go Justin!

Rating: [5 of 5 Stars!]	

by	Date Added: Friday 21 March, 2008
YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS LIGHT WORKS!!!!!! I had my BIG BIG doubts.... but it flowere..

Rating: [5 of 5 Stars!]	

by	Date Added: Monday 10 March, 2008
i flowered 10 automatic "L.R."with it, worked great.

Rating: [4 of 5 Stars!]	

by	Date Added: Wednesday 05 March, 2008
each light cost less than $5dollarsu.s. a month to flower in electricity and it worked great from se..

Rating: [5 of 5 Stars!]	

by	Date Added: Wednesday 05 March, 2008
light can be within inches of the canopy depending on how big you want the footprint to be. I put it..

Rating: [5 of 5 Stars!]	

by	Date Added: Wednesday 05 March, 2008
this light is the shit!!!!!!!!!!no heat buildup in closet and a small fan to move air over stommata...

Rating: [5 of 5 Stars!]	

Another review

This story has mostly positive ratings. 1 vote / No sinks
Next generation led grow lights
DO-IT-YOURSELF  No ordinary grow light, the LED UFO consumes only 80 watts of power, produces virtually no heat, and boasts light intensity and growth rates exceeding that of 400W hydroponic systems.


----------



## smartbadguy (May 5, 2008)

thats bull


----------



## Properlike (Jun 7, 2008)

He's right high-powered LED Panels or UFO like LED's work great I have two 50W panels and they bud and grow well...a mix of 8 red leds to every 5 blues a nice color spectrum mix. The Wattage output of an LED is 4x that of a MH or HPS...so my 50Watters feel like 200W and I can keep em super close...great growth the lower watt LED's suck in my opinion...you just need alot of 'em.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 7, 2008)

i had a ufo......it sucks...dont waste your money.......


----------



## Ender07 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, ive posted on 30+ threads asking if LEDs are any good. The answer is STILL NO! That will NOT grow your plants. Please search for LED threads.


----------



## Properlike (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude,

You're wrong- it's all about the spectrum of light and the intensity of the light lumens....I am using high intensity LED's in my grow and these bastards are growing faster than with my HPS....guess what I can keep 'em closer to the plant as well....go to HTGsupply.com....click on grow lights LEd's look for the 50W panel...it rocks....bottom line!! I have a 600WHPS and two of these panels and it's like I am growing with well over a 1000W.


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 25, 2008)

2 DAYS AGO, I ORDERED A MH/SP LIGHT... AND I GOT TOOK IT BACK WHEN I FOUND OUT ABOUT THE UFO... AND ORDERED IT OFF OF HTGsupply.com . I Asked the guy at my hydroponic shop, who i feel was fairly well knowledgeable and he said, they havent invested in them yet for sell out of there store, because they just arnt proven enough , and for most people that need a large area these lights are Unpracticle, however, im only starting 1-3 plants on a 3x3 hydroponic table, and he said that would work great for you, the light only uses 90 watts, its undetecable by helicopter infared....cools itself... doesnt even need a reflector. And its perfect for an area that cant get ventilation like a closet... it uses low electricity, and low heat and plugs right into a wall socket with no balast. honestly i just set up my hydroponic table and will be growing with this light, now the bottom line is this type of lense is being used by nasa to grow plants in space. I believe that within 5 years, all other lights will be a thing of the past.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 25, 2008)

from all the different grows on various sites ive watched and read all using the ufo ive come to the conclusion that the ufo is good as a suplementry light but no good for your main light , the buds it produces are airy and light . leds are getting better and better but there not quite there yet . i wouldnt waste my money on that ufo .buy yourself a hps for a third of the price and spend the saved money on decent ventalation and odour controll or look into the 250w envirolites .


----------



## Arrid (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen pictures of LED grows, the buds are usually small and fluffy..

Why spend $200 dollars on a UFO LED light when you can buy a HPS and it'll do the job better?

It really will do the job better.

LEDs may be good in the future, but they are not good now..


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys forums are sick theres so much shit to browse through i cant even find any other threads about the ufo . but i just had to post again because im my super excitement about the ufo.... i really believe this is perfect for an area that you cant ventilate, and for 3 plants for personal at most. just simply because the width of the light but im sure there going to have a bigger ufo soon but really its just perfect already for a small area.... i mean this thing is just amazing... its ready for full cycle plant growth... so u dont need to worry about converting your old MH to SP... it cools itself... so you dont even have to ventilate, if you put this thing in a grow tent , with a carbon filtered grow tent, which is what i am doing. your set.... i mean this thing is designed for photosynthesis, MH SUCK! Sure it was a revolution but theres a new era evolving and i think anyone refuting me is strictly defending there old try and true'd systems , which were to a revolution but a new time is upon us and if your just starting out, like me i think were lucky to have not invested in anything else first, what else can i say? im telling you nasa doesnt mess around, if these lights are out of them, i bet this ufo would grow 2 plants , really out of this world.


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 25, 2008)

The ufo is not 200 it's 400 ur probalby thinking about the panels... And sativa, i bet those people used to many plants under one ufo, i bet for 2 plants, one ufo would work BEAUTIFULY


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 25, 2008)

the fact is, PEOPLE THAT GET THE UFO YOUR A PIONEER, BE BRAVE.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 25, 2008)

Properlike said:


> Dude,
> 
> You're wrong- it's all about the spectrum of light and the intensity of the light lumens....I am using high intensity LED's in my grow and these bastards are growing faster than with my HPS....guess what I can keep 'em closer to the plant as well....go to HTGsupply.com....click on grow lights LEd's look for the 50W panel...it rocks....bottom line!! I have a 600WHPS and two of these panels and it's like I am growing with well over a 1000W.


Time to weigh in, not only as a greenhouse person but also as a photographer.

LUMENS MEAN NOTHING. Lumens is a measurement of human sensitivity to GREEN LIGHT. Guess what spectrum plants do not use? Green. 

Therefore, saying anything about growing plants and lumens is wrong. You look for the amount of photosynthetically active radiation (PAR,) and if you're dealing with a focused color (such as the case with LEDs) you go by foot candles as a measurement of light intensity.

Now, as far as growing with LEDs goes - you can do it. But canopy penetration is non-existent because of the focused wavelength of light being absorbed very easily by the canopy. LEDs are best for growing stuff like lowyders and shorter plants (I use LEDs for growing Thyme and Thai Basil.)

If you want anything BUSHY, LEDs are not what you want to use.

That being said - if you're going to do an LED grow - you're FAR better off learning how to wire an array yourself, then buying a whole mess of 5-watt LED bulbs from Lumilux and making the setup yourself. The bulbs "professional LED lights" use are weak. I have more powerful LEDs in my laptop.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrid said:


> I've seen pictures of LED grows, the buds are usually small and fluffy..
> 
> Why spend $200 dollars on a UFO LED light when you can buy a HPS and it'll do the job better?
> 
> ...


LEDs are good now - just don't buy into "professionally made" grow lights. Each of those "grow light" LEDs is like 1.5-2 watts MAXIMUM. That's too weak. I have more powerful ones in my laptop! 

Lumilux is the way to go with LEDs - just buy a bunch and wire up your own panel, don't bother with pre-assembled kits.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 25, 2008)

runbluff , i dont use hps myself i use envirolites , im all for new ways of growing but these ufo will not grow you ,decent bud , go take a look on icmag theres a guy on there who is very well respected and he was telling everyone how good these ufos were , he was wrong , he did a side by side test using a ufo on ONE plant and a 250w hps on another plant , the hps left it standing , the plant the ufo grew was stretched skinny and the buds were shit , the hps grew amazing thick buds .
thats just one example. 
my own opinion would be not to use this as a main light and its so expensive its not worth using as a suplementry light . 
but please prove me wrong and grow some big thick juicy buds with a ufo , i would really be happy to see good results from leds .


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 25, 2008)

RUNBLUFFS26 said:


> 2 DAYS AGO, I ORDERED A MH/SP LIGHT... AND I GOT TOOK IT BACK WHEN I FOUND OUT ABOUT THE UFO... AND ORDERED IT OFF OF HTGsupply.com . I Asked the guy at my hydroponic shop, who i feel was fairly well knowledgeable and he said, they havent invested in them yet for sell out of there store, because they just arnt proven enough , and for most people that need a large area these lights are Unpracticle, however, im only starting 1-3 plants on a 3x3 hydroponic table, and he said that would work great for you, the light only uses 90 watts, its undetecable by helicopter infared....cools itself... doesnt even need a reflector. And its perfect for an area that cant get ventilation like a closet... it uses low electricity, and low heat and plugs right into a wall socket with no balast. honestly i just set up my hydroponic table and will be growing with this light, now the bottom line is this type of lense is being used by nasa to grow plants in space. I believe that within 5 years, all other lights will be a thing of the past.


 
I actually just ordered a small panel too to throw in with my cfl's. Hoping it does something good for em


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 25, 2008)

the UFO started it all, but wasnt quite what we all needed. but no worries because the American made LED is already here LED Grow Lights - LightBlaze 400
square in shape , i think this light will be alot better because it can have more light per square inch on the whole base of the plant, which is gonna produce wider stalks, we are so close!!!!!!! the lights out of stock but, as soon as it comes in ill be sure to pick one up!


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 26, 2008)

if i told you not to waste your money would you listen?
cuz i am going to tell you not to do it!
get yourself a nice 600 or 1000 hps for the same price and grow some really tight budz


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 26, 2008)

RUNBLUFFS26 said:


> the UFO started it all, but wasnt quite what we all needed. but no worries because the American made LED is already here LED Grow Lights - LightBlaze 400
> square in shape , i think this light will be alot better because it can have more light per square inch on the whole base of the plant, which is gonna produce wider stalks, we are so close!!!!!!! the lights out of stock but, as soon as it comes in ill be sure to pick one up!



When i see it personally work ill say ok but i doubt it and at 600??
i got a 
1000 watt hps with a hood and a hortilux bulb and lumatex ballast for 500.


----------



## la9 (Sep 26, 2008)

> When i see it personally work ill say ok but i doubt it and at 600??
> i got a
> 1000 watt hps with a hood and a hortilux bulb and lumatex ballast for 500.


I wouldn't worry about it too much because here is what I think.

How many people on here are always posting that they can't afford a $100 HPS light ?????

How many people have to think before they buy the $20 HPS light we found ?

How many people do you really think are spending the $600 on a crappy LED light ?

I really think someone who sells LED lights is posting here trying to get their product sold. Every couple hours like Clockwork someone new will show up with 2 posts, it's always 2 posts, and says something like, 

"Hi, I'm new here, I'm ready to grow, I just bought a couple LED lights and they are doiing such a good juob I can't believe it, I'll post some questions later"

Pay attention and you'll see what I mean. I've hammered a few of them and they always dissappear after I say stuff about it, and then BAM, someone else with 2 posts shows up in the same 5 minutes.

Watch with me and let's get whoever it is to stop posting crap on our forum !!!!!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 26, 2008)

la9 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much because here is what I think.
> 
> How many people on here are always posting that they can't afford a $100 HPS light ?????
> 
> ...



Have moderators check the IP addresses of all the posters, I'll bet you find a connection.


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, i just found this site a while back, researching the best setup for my new grow room and i know how sick it is first hand on forums and different sites, with different opinions and forum threads swaying off topic and cant really get the answer you want when you want it... for me i had to ... improvise with lighting... i cant ventilate my grow room so thats when i first found out about led's was researching that topic, and like i said the UFO was made in china... its not made that good But the technology is excellent... i found a better light, i posted a few threads up, and i found a few other LED'S on another site... we are so close to being there with LED's that im waiting for the lightblaze to become in stock, even though my hydro table is ready. i actually baught a MH/SD convertor and took it back , not sure if i mentioned that in this thread, just kinda busy atm but i really believe LED's technology as of right now is great for a personals . within a year i bet they will have an LED out thats square in shape, about 4 feet long or something thats gonna grow gardens


----------



## RUNBLUFFS26 (Sep 26, 2008)

just red about how people think im a salesman for the led which is complete bull shit
I am willing to spend the 600 on the LED
and i also baught a carbon filtered grow tent
and i made my own hydroponic resviour, with an aeroponic/dvi type system i set up my self.... i just wanted to go with an LED ... i cant vent the area i have right now... i mean sure everyone is going to argue me saying how much money i spent to get 3 plants but thats all i want... just in the stealthiest way possible... and believe me my setup could be grown ina childrens daycare when im done without no one knowing


----------



## igrowwithleds (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the GrowUfo and its awesome. 90 watts and its a 8:1 ratio The ledufo is 7:2 The grow ufo is 545.00 I want to compare the 2. If anyone has the ledufo let me know. peace


----------



## la9 (Sep 27, 2008)

If there is a non biased party involved, like a mod or something, I'll send someone a 70 watt HPS to try Head to Head against a UFO, so all you UFO lovers lets put it to the test.


----------



## speedhabit (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so glad you took back your good light for a more expensive light that will grow less. 




RUNBLUFFS26 said:


> 2 DAYS AGO, I ORDERED A MH/SP LIGHT... AND I GOT TOOK IT BACK WHEN I FOUND OUT ABOUT THE UFO... AND ORDERED IT OFF OF HTGsupply.com . I Asked the guy at my hydroponic shop, who i feel was fairly well knowledgeable and he said, they havent invested in them yet for sell out of there store, because they just arnt proven enough , and for most people that need a large area these lights are Unpracticle, however, im only starting 1-3 plants on a 3x3 hydroponic table, and he said that would work great for you, he light only uses 90 watts, its undetecable by helicopter infared....cools itself... doesnt even need a reflector. And its perfect for an area that cant get ventilation like a closet... it uses low electricity, and low heat and plugs right into a wall socket with no balast. honestly i just set up my hydroponic table and will be growing with this light, now the bottom line is this type of lense is being used by nasa to grow plants in space. I believe that within 5 years, all other lights will be a thing of the past.


Ok...The bottom line is that UFOs are far too expensive compared to a light that will work better. That is the acuall BOTTOM line, not that some scientists somewhere are about to discover LEDs that are good for growing fat buds. LEDs are the future, fine, but If you want to get high this century I would call and get your hps back.


----------



## RookieoftheYear88 (Sep 28, 2008)

they are planning on having a full issue in high times about the UFO and other LED grow lights. If you look in the november issue that is out right now they make some comments about the future of growing and LED lights, but say it might not be there just yet and that they would have a full issue covering options at the beginning of 2009! I say we can trust hight times opinion!


----------



## Browntown777 (Sep 25, 2009)

why the hell does every one think they cost 500 or 600 bucks!!!!!
I have not seen them priced this high. 200 or so is typical.


----------



## seaflo (Oct 15, 2009)

Browntown777 said:


> why the hell does every one think they cost 500 or 600 bucks!!!!!
> I have not seen them priced this high. 200 or so is typical.


For months I have researching LEDs and have found that the only non-biased research on LED exists with NASA. A 10 year study is ongoing into the use of low voltage LEDs to grow plants and sustain humans in deep space. It will take some time but you can find the research. Basically the research is evolving as the btechnology is developed further. Based on what I have seen the 5 watt LEDs are the best available now and even the excat voltage is still under more investigation as to what is the best formula. However my take on this is from another angle. I agree with you die-hards about the HIDs being the best lighting, currently available, for growing. I must qualify "best" in that phrase because ceratinly "best" is relative. Currently I do not any longer feel it is truely the best due to the long-term and eco-impact of using them. They have an extremely high waste factor in terms of released energy versus plant absorbtion. They use a crap-load of energy and cost us significantly throughout their very limited lifespan and their heat signature is highly illiminating to law-enforcement no matter how much you think you cool them. The cost of producing that energy is where the wall breaks down for me. Today I read that the Artic ice will be gone in 10-20 years in summer months (someplaces will not have seasons, just hot as hell all year round like it is now for us in the south now; 90 FUCKING DEGREES IN OCTOBER). It pisses me off that we are doing this to ourselves. It pisses me off that we have not cared for years and seem to continue not to care today about the urgency of this. So for this I will chase the LED manufacturers into making a reasonabley priced, made in the USA/Canada device that really works. I will not buy or sell goods from China because it hurts the very people they are selling to right now in the US. Questionably made goods with questionable materials, that do not last long converts the hard earned money the "strapped for cash" buyers put down, will have to put down more money to replace the POS, the cheap POS. 
So it is easy to bitch about things but most of us do little or nothing about it. Well, I am one of those too. I have done nothing for too long. Recently I have started calling / e-mailing / writing US and Canadian companies to make thier products here and not outsource the shit to China; where we cannot compete in terms of cost of doing business. I am telling them all, that this is their notice that this consumer will not buy another ill made good made in a country that does not allow for the advancement of our society because we cannot feed our families on what they can in China. The manufacturers must know that they are far more at risk than the rest of us and sooner or later their existance depends on quality made goods sold at a sensible price. Greed in buisnees has brought us to the present copnditions but remember that bsuiness depends on us, the consumers, to propel and sustain business. My point in all this is; make sure you see the end of the road on all your money spent. Those funds spent have the biggest impact on this world (socially and enviromentally). Politicians will lie whenever they can; it is up to each of us to make the change..


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Dec 21, 2009)

Good shit. Your so right, I believe its more about the people/countries that dont give 2 shits about the next generations and the ones who want to be greedy. - Very selfish. I mean when you think about it... Why would the older people making alot of money care? They wont be here when the worst comes + why change your polution levels etc if they are going to make less of a profit then they are. The UN needs differing tactics for the 3rd world countries. With that LED's are shit. That is my peace.


----------



## hitman40 (Dec 21, 2009)

I had 2 of the ufo's and 4 50watt panels and now I am back to a digital 1000mh/hps.Tthe led lights on the market today are good for the energy bill and maybe some house plants or small herbs but for what we need it for it is just side lighting. Side by side test with 2 ufo 90 watt with 4 50 watt side lighting vs 1000 hortilux hps in a 5X5 area. The density and size of the buds was noticeable to the naked eye and the over all harvest was more than 1/3 more with the hps and everything doesn't look purple. The 50 watt panels found a home that is using cfl as the main and the ufo's went on ebay a few months back lucky for me they were still a hot item so I didn't lose anything but 1/3 of my harvest but I saved some electricity.

Hitman40


----------



## bpbudeman (Apr 15, 2010)

1 90watt ufo + 2 32 watt cfls= see pics. Results speak for themselves. Affordable Tool 630nm used in this test case producing 6 plants with a modest yeild, but considering the energy savings - it'll do it my book - couldn't be more pleased. 



RUNBLUFFS26 said:


> 2 DAYS AGO, I ORDERED A MH/SP LIGHT... AND I GOT TOOK IT BACK WHEN I FOUND OUT ABOUT THE UFO... AND ORDERED IT OFF OF HTGsupply.com . I Asked the guy at my hydroponic shop, who i feel was fairly well knowledgeable and he said, they havent invested in them yet for sell out of there store, because they just arnt proven enough , and for most people that need a large area these lights are Unpracticle, however, im only starting 1-3 plants on a 3x3 hydroponic table, and he said that would work great for you, the light only uses 90 watts, its undetecable by helicopter infared....cools itself... doesnt even need a reflector. And its perfect for an area that cant get ventilation like a closet... it uses low electricity, and low heat and plugs right into a wall socket with no balast. honestly i just set up my hydroponic table and will be growing with this light, now the bottom line is this type of lense is being used by nasa to grow plants in space. I believe that within 5 years, all other lights will be a thing of the past.


----------



## brandon873 (May 19, 2010)

the hid hut ufo sucks for veggin. i tried it by itself and my plant would never take off. i changed it out with a 96 watt aqualight and the change was instant. you can see for yourself at the beginning of my thread. i did however put the hidhut ufo back in my growbox that has a 150watt hps to see if it will help flower. so far it shows promise.


----------



## brandon873 (May 24, 2010)

its been 5 days since that last post. my flowers are startin to blow up.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (May 24, 2010)

Same issues different thread, Look i have one it works great. FAr better than a 150GPS not quite as good as a 400 But almost. Keep it close. DONT PAY 600> Buy the lights from me, I have a good supplier.


----------



## cagedxj (May 24, 2010)

I used it for veg and it worked well.


----------



## brandon873 (May 28, 2010)

cagedxj said:


> I used it for veg and it worked well.


Really???? Must be different model. mine sucks for veg. however i have been using it for a couple weeks flowering mixed with a 150 hps and its doin great!!! in fact the bud directly under the ufo is by far the biggest. i just posted pics comparing two weeks ago and today. huge difference


----------



## 18fan (May 28, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Same issues different thread, Look i have one it works great. FAr better than a 150GPS not quite as good as a 400 But almost. Keep it close. DONT PAY 600> Buy the lights from me, I have a good supplier.


what models you sell and how much?


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 1, 2010)

the bud under the ufo led grows like an inch every couple days


----------



## bpbudeman (May 13, 2012)

No they sure don't, these are from week number 6 using only LED's.


----------

